
FAA says 181,000 drones have been registered since December 21 - dronethority
http://www.dronethority.com/blog/2016/1/6/faa-says-181000-drones-have-been-registered-since-december-21
======
sweetthoughsour
I guess we can all agree CES is drone central?

------
netescape4
I wonder if DJI makes up the majority of that

~~~
dronethority
Phantom all the way!

------
kiacandl
That's a lot of drones

